# Chessie vs lab ?



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

All these chessie pics have me seriously considering a chessie, I was really considering one when I bought my current lab,BUT what does a chessie have to offer that a lab doesnt? Are they as trainable ? I dont seem to see many with the top titles,is that because there are not as many competing? 

Chessie owners past or present...now is the chance to bring me to the brown side ! But I'd like to hear the pro's and con's compared to a lab to help educate me.

Or if you where a lab guy/gal ,but then went to chessie's what characteristics made you convert? 

I'd like to hear the good and the bad of the breed.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, I have to say in all the bouts so far, the lab has hollered Uncle first. Chessie don't take no prisoners. When it comes to personalities and training, they are radically different but I can't say which is best. The labs will work for ANYONE. The chessie will occasionally work for NO-ONE. When he chooses to, the chessie can out mark and out handle the labs. But frequently takes the Bartleby approach, which is to say, "I'd prefer not to". The chessie makes me laugh and cry. The labs make me proud and make me cry. So if you want a full life, get one of each. When you are busy boasting on your lab, your Chessie will go out get all your birds.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I used to hunt labs until about 7 years ago when I got my first Chesapeake. I personally like a big strong dog I can hunt day in and day out in the worst conditions and they can't get enough.


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

Better get some popcorn for this thread.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I like both breeds but my personal heart dog is a chessie male. I've trained several and like them very much. Training them is like training a Arabian or Thoroughbred horse. Don't shove anything down their throat and let them think it's all their idea. Also less is more. You can't punch them through like you can a lab. Teach the lesson and then let them think about.

Good Luck,,, You can't go wrong with either.

Angie


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Shawn, what is your goal?

You either love, laugh at, and respect the Chessie personality or it drives you crazy. They certainly don't lack personality.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Northernstorm said:


> Better get some popcorn for this thread.


Any minute now.


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

j towne said:


> I used to hunt labs until about 7 years ago when I got my first Chesapeake. I personally like a big strong dog I can hunt day in and day out in the worst conditions and they can't get enough.


Nuff said!!


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll take a large coke as well


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

If you want privacy, it's not a Chessie your lookin for. You can't even go to the can without them laying on your feet!  If you want the most loyal companion you could ever imagine a Chessie is your guy or gal!

2tall, I love your summary!!!

Tim


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Scott R. said:


> Shawn, what is your goal?
> 
> You either love, laugh at, and respect the Chessie personality or it drives you crazy. They certainly don't lack personality.


Ideally I want a dog like J Town mentioned,but want to be able to compete (not just spend money) in the upper level FT stakes,dont get me wrong I love my lab's ,but as Angie said ,I have a soft spot in me for a big broad chested dog that show's no fear.

One thing I'm noticing that I dont like with some  of the well bread lab's that have amazing talent is that the seems to have little things like,runny stools from being to hyper, and just little nagging ailments ,and I dont seem to hear of these issues with Chessie's (but I do understand that there is a lot more lab's so the injury numbers will statistically higher.)

I dont like a high maintenance dog,for me to give a dog a bath would be throwing a bumper in the lake.

I really noticed this year after a case of cold tail that my dog was having a hard time dealing with the elements on the tough days -breaking ice,being on the dog stand for extended periods of time in flooded water etc and I felt sorry for her ,but she has a job to do.

To sum it up I kinda feel like the Chessie's are heavy duty and the lab's are more light duty,But the chessie's are not as versatile.


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

I've had one lab and currently have my first Chessie. The lab was my hunting buddy, no competition, and I never even heard the words "hunt test" until last May, so that tells you how much experience I have. But it seems to me that my Chessie is much harder to read than my lab was. For example, instead of turning his head in the direction he wants to go or leaning that way, he may only shift his eyes in that direction. Kind of sneeky in a way! My lab would almost always "advertise" what direction he wanted to go and I could adjust if it wasn't the way I wanted him to go. Not so with the Chessie, I have to be much more perceptive. But I wouldn't trade him for nothing. Others thoughts on this???

Tim


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

Shawn, my Chessie just got over a case of cold tail a couple of weeks ago. Totally, my fault, but Chessies can get it!

Tim


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

From what I have seen, they are a one owner dog and fairly independent. Gene pool is shallow as a thimble too!
I wouldn't hook my wagon to any of them if Ft's were my passion, they can do the work but you might be in a wheel chair before it happens.

Toast anyone?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Tim ,I used cold tail as kind of a reference ,as I figured they can all get it, but they seem to be a heartier breed ,but not invincible. 

Raymond ,I am still a newbie in the art of training past throwing shotgun shell's in the direction I wanted a dog to go. I think you are on the path that has kept me from a chessie as far as trying to accomplish my goals in the FT games,which seem tough enough with a lab. My reasoning tell's me that if chessies' where better at the games then thats what most would own and champagne. 

Maybe I'll just get a rottweiler for a truck dog,


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

Peakes are most definetley different to train than labs, but it seems to me that when you teach a peake something it remembers and it sticks with em, and that also goes for when you make a mistake with em ,THEY REMEMBER!!!!! Make a mistake in training with a lab, usually they forgive and forget by the next day, not always, but much better than a Chessie. 
I got my first peake about 3 years ago, and it has been one heck of a ride!!! I got him mainly for hunting and hunt tests, I got sick of our labs refusing to go in cold water during duck season. He has yet to give me a no go in cold water. I really wish JTowne would post some pics of Thor breaking ice to make retrieves on the bay.


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

Chesapeakes are everything everyone has said: loyal, independent, strong, stubborn, moody,selective, talented.......

Are they different than labs? Yes. CBRs are not for everybody. IMHO you need to enjoy the process and be willing to invest yourself in the dog. A CBR works for him/herself and then decides if you are worthy their efforts. If you put in the work they will reward you.
CBRs do not take well to being "programed" that is why very few pro's have CBRs on their trucks. Therefore very few CBRs at FTs. 

If want more than just another black dog give them a try!

Check out John and Amy Dahl's artilcle on the 3 [email protected] oakhillkennel.com

Tim


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

OK, maybe I'll be the one to get the popcorn passed around, because I don't have a pile of stats at hand. But it would appear, that for THE NUMBER OF CHESSIES that actually run field trials and are trained by competent people, that the percentage of them that reach higher titles is better than that of labs. Just a numbers thing I know, and the pros only take on the exceptional ones. Chessies are different, make no mistake about it, but what is the saying? "Viva la differance"! My joy is in the training, not the attaining. And by the way, my resistance to getting a Chessie in the first place is that I too believed they were "one man dogs". Scout has taught me that he can love and piss off both of us equally

And oh yeah Northernstorm, the biggest problem I have with my Chessie compared to the labs, SOMETIMES HE WILL NOT COME OUT OF THE WATER! He only does this in a trial or test


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

For those of you that have them,are they as aggressive to other dogs as they are rumored to be?


----------



## Brian 23 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Shawn
If you are really serious about getting a chessie,you should do your research.Find some owners in your area,go out and train or hunt with them,ask alot of questions,spend some time with them if possible.
Chessies are not for everyone,they are usually one person dogs,and some have a strong protective nature,that can cause problems if not kept in check.
I have never trained a lab,so I have nothing to compare them to,but from what I see when I train with labs,and the stories I have heard,Im thinking labs are a little bit easier.
I love the breed,and love their personality.If you have a good sense of humor,take your time training,and want a dog that will break ice for you,then this might be the breed for you.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

2Tall, I to enjoy the training, but my competitive nature like's the rewards for my efforts.


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

Sometimes, but peakes today are not nearly as aggressive as the peakes were 30 years ago


grnhd said:


> For those of you that have them,are they as aggressive to other dogs as they are rumored to be?


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

grnhd said:


> For those of you that have them,are they as aggressive to other dogs as they are rumored to be?


IMO, that's a myth perpetuated by the uninformed public and folks who know nothing about training dogs.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

"A good dog is a good dog. He doesn't know what breed or color he is, and he doesn't know what it says on his papers. He's just a good dog. I prefer good dogs." ~ D.L. Walters

Evan


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

grnhd said:


> For those of you that have them,are they as aggressive to other dogs as they are rumored to be?


As a general rule NO. 
CBRs are protective of what they consider theirs. Their aloof attitude makes looking for fight too much trouble. They generally can not be bothered.
Tim


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

grnhd said:


> For those of you that have them,are they as aggressive to other dogs as they are rumored to be?


I've never seen mine be aggressive towards another dog and I'm not just saying that. I have seen Chessies that were but the incidence of aggression doesn't seem to be any greater than any of the other retriever breeds.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Teaching a chessie tolerance is important. I agree with Tim C. that they prefer to stay above the fray. But if some dog, my own lab especially, starts acting like a fool, the Chessie is going to straighten it out on his own terms. Once I figured this out and corrected the lab for being a pita, no more trouble. And Scout is just fine with the free roaming mutts around here. He gives them that look, then goes about his business. So far none of them have questioned it. He loves pups, and is very patient with my two year old.


----------



## RetrieverNation (Jul 15, 2012)

Some things folks have not mentioned are the late season and extremely cold hunting invites. Also not really supposed to wash them much and they stay pretty clean in general. I think a lot of ft and ht people shy away from them is because of the different training and typically requiring more time to get there. Most people do not realize how soft chessies really are! The aggressiveness shows up every now and then but lately I have seen a heck of a lot of really sweet and loving ones. If it shows up, you need to recognize and deal with it properly just like any other breed. When people in general ask me to explain the difference between a chessie and a lab I typically tell them the chessies seem to be one step closer to wild animal then the lab which usually avoids a big debate.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Raymond Little said:


> IMO, that's a myth perpetuated by the uninformed public and folks who know nothing about training dogs.


I think a lot of the time a protective dog is seem by many uneducated as aggressive ,no matter what the breed. My 52# lab is a ball of jello with my kids ,but if someone walks up to the car with the kids in it she sounds as if she is a 150# Rott. (I like that myself)

I have also heard the roomer about the CBR having aggression issue's, but believe the breed has probably greatly improved on that since the earned that label.


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

Raymond Little said:


> IMO, that's a myth perpetuated by the uninformed public and folks who know nothing about training dogs.


They can be be but it's probably not fair to make it a general statement that they are. Case in point, my brother in law has a male ankle biter that is constantly agressive towards our male Chessie regardless of whose turf we're on. In fact, over the holidays he put the run on our 90 lb. guy and he ending up jumping up on my lap on the couch. Everyone was laughing at the BIG Chessie sissy dog. Indeed it even pissed my off that he didn't at least defend himself against the little bastard! Finally after a couple of hours he did get the sh*ts of it but he didn't hurt the little pest he just pinned him down and let him know enough was enough. I was the one laughing then 

I have not seen him agressive towards any dog yet unless provoked first. He is not aggressive at all towards people either. You could take a raw steak from him and he would'nt even growl at you. You may not believe this but in deer season he stole a raw deer heart from the skinning table and I was about 30 yards away at the time. I called him to me and told him drop and he dropped the heart in my hand. If you'd have tried that with my lab he would have taken your hand off! I guess it's all in the breeding. I would suggest anyone considering a Chessie to research the begeebers out of the breeder and the line.

Tim


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

The chessies I have owned have been protective but not aggressive......big difference.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

My dogs suck as watch dogs and I gave no problems with other dogs coming into their house. When my father in law and brother in law come to visit we have 3 Chessies, 2 Great Danes, 1 springer and 1 lab all in the house at the same time. My daughter starting walking my Chessies on a check cord when she was 18 months old. She is 3 years old now says I'm the doggies boss. If they are doing something they are not suppose to she goes nuts yelling at them and corrects them. It is hilarious. The do listen to her. My female sleeps in her room with her. I have had 2 different people run my Gracie in trials and test. 

But one thing I notice the week before a test and trial just do obedience and singles. Don't get into a argument with them over a certain concept.

Also titling a Chessie means more to me then a lab. 10-15 Chessies a year earn their MH. 80-90 labs a year earn their FC.


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

j towne said:


> My dogs suck as watch dogs and I gave no problems with other dogs coming into their house. When my father in law and brother in law come to visit we have 3 Chessies, 2 Great Danes, 1 springer and 1 lab all in the house at the same time. My daughter starting walking my Chessies on a check cord when she was 18 months old. She is 3 years old now says I'm the doggies boss. If they are doing something they are not suppose to she goes nuts yelling at them and corrects them. It is hilarious. The do listen to her. My female sleeps in her room with her. I have had 2 different people run my Gracie in trials and test.
> 
> But one thing I notice the week before a test and trial just do obedience and singles. Don't get into a argument with them over a certain concept.


I especially appreciate your last two sentences. My wife and I will definitely keep that in mind!


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

TimFenstermacher said:


> I especially appreciate your last two sentences. My wife and I will definitely keep that in mind!


I didn't train my male for 3 weeks because I was on vacation and ran him in a Q and he took 3rd.


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

j towne said:


> I didn't train my male for 3 weeks because I was on vacation and ran him in a Q and he took 3rd.


I know they will hold a grudge if they think you deserve it, no matter how long it takes they will get even! No sense in taking any chances of a "misunderstanding" so close to an event!


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

Got into a big fight with my peake the week before a test once, cost me a $80 entry fee, 4hr trip, hotel, food, and one grumpy chessie. Ive learned with peakes, and any other breed of dog for that matter that when you try to correct one problem you end up creating 10 more problems. You cant get nit picky with these dogs, it is a gradual process. KEEP EM HAPPY!!


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Evan is right, a good dog is a good dog but the question is: Why ride a donkey when you could ride a horse? Every dog is different and there are a few good peaks out there running AA but not enough to impress me. Everyone has their favorite breed and my opinion is that if you want style go with a lab.


----------



## RWB (Jun 4, 2009)

An oldie but goodie:

Take a Golden to the edge of a cliff and tell it to jump. He says "okay" and jumps.

Take a Lab to the edge of a cliff and tell it to jump. He says "you sure?" You nod yes and he jumps.

Take a Chessie to the edge of a cliff and tell it to jump. He says, "okay...you go first."


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

They do look good in pictures when they aren't staring at you like they want to rip your face off.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

I like Chessies a lot. I have seen some outstanding Chessies at Field Trials in my area. If I were to do a lot of big water hunting in the winter, the Chessie would be my choice. However I would want to be in touch with other Chessie owners to make sure I understood the unique characteristics of the breed.


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

What you talkin about


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

HAHA they do kinda have "what are you looking at you stupid human?" look


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

She is nothing but fun!! That said, and I love my Chessies, if I wanted to do well in upper level field trials and that was my goal, I would have to go with the ever-reliable and easier to train lab. But who wants easy?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I was not allowed to buy, or even look at the pups of the litter I found, the very first time. Until I passed the kitchen table interview. And they brought in an old snarling 13+yr old incontinent bitch to rest her drooling jowls on my knee for the whole time. It was 1997 in Stanbridge East Quebec. The first question they asked. 

Why do you think you want a Chessie? 
And it went from there.

I do think they have a bit of wild in them. Example, 3 weeks ago. I had 2 and my Brothers 1 Chessie at the family deer camp and our Dad had his Lab. 2 in the morning outside the wild dogs start up the baby cry howl in the distance. You know it? The Chessies gather at the door hackles scruffed and the pup Loco rumbeling low and they started into a group howl. Like fricken Wolves on the nature channel. It was actualy very cool. I mean the all roo and talk all the time all of them. But over the years I have seen maybe only a dozen true group howls. Outside the coydogs shut up, for the rest of the night, just shut up. And the Lab? She was under my Dads bunk and hid until daylight.
They are an odd, yellow eyed beast that will work with you, not for you.


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Not a peak pic? Is it? Thats good looking dog brother.


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Northernstorm said:


> View attachment 10610
> What you talkin about


Not a peak pic? Is it? Thats good looking dog brother.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

looks like one to me


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

When people ask me the difference between a Chesapeake & Lab, I usually explain that Chesapeakes are a more primitive breed. It's both good and bad that they never attained the popularity of Labs...good in that the breed hasn't changed that much and even one with what looks like a "nothing" pedigree will usually have the stuff to make a decent hunting dog. Good in that they aren't mass produced. But bad in that they're harder to find and definitely have a smaller gene pool and thus a higher rate of inherited problems like dysplasia. 

Most of them are more territorial than Labs, but that is far different from aggression unless the dog isn't properly trained/socialized from a young age. Of the six I have now, the ones that I raised from birth are fine around anyone and other dogs; the ones that spent their formative years elsewhere are more reserved, and take truck guarding very seriously.

They learn the stare early: this pup is 12 wks. in the picture.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Lots of spot on feedback here ! Only thing I would add is when people call for training I tell them its not going to be a three month wonder. The ones that come in as a very young puppy tend to see me as their guy , and it takes time to assume their owner.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

WBF said:


> Not a peak pic? Is it? Thats good looking dog brother.


Yes Rogue is a peak. My dog Thor is his sire.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

[QUOTEThe chessies I have owned have been protective but not aggressive......big difference.][/QUOTE]

Can you explain what you mean. 
Thanks
Pete


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

WBF said:


> Evan is right, a good dog is a good dog but the question is: Why ride a donkey when you could ride a horse? Every dog is different and there are a few good peaks out there running AA but not enough to impress me. Everyone has their favorite breed and my opinion is that if you want style go with a lab.


Sounds like you made a good decision to ride the horse. You probably wouldn't have the patience to ride the donkey


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

Morning Nick
It looks like from that picture that the dog is also raising the sides of his lip to expose slightly the back teeth. Can you see the curve of the side of his lip? Hard to tell from the picture. So it just might be a submissive grin,,,can't tell for sure. Great pick though. Love the red eyes. 
Pete


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

What I've learned in this thread are...as a breed they can be hard to train,hard headed,hold a grudge and they can be "terreritorial" and "protective". I put that in quotes because to me that sounds mean. I know nothing about chessies,never even seen one in the flesh,but even you guys that have them are pointing out some pretty strong negatives. The positives I've seen are they are tough and take cold weather well,but so have the labs I've had. 
I'm by no means knocking you guys that have chessies,or the breed,just trying to better understand what the positive is to owning one.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

grnhd said:


> ...... you guys that have them are pointing out some pretty strong negatives.......



why yes, we are. most that have had them a while start to protect them as a group. we do not want a Chessie in every home like the yellow lab potty paper TV adds.
they aint for everybody. but make it through the guantlet of us all in your face. and your gonna have something!


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

TimFenstermacher said:


> Sounds like you made a good decision to ride the horse. You probably wouldn't have the patience to ride the donkey


Sorry it has nothing to do with patience. I just like animals with style, most I've seen walk on everything. Thats not fun to even watch. I'm glad there is a group of people out there that enjoys them. It looks like yours run, great for you.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

I have 4 chessies and 1 lab. All of the above comments are true. The lab is a dream to compete and tarin with. The chessies are a challenge. However, I get much more satisfaction out of competing with the chessies. They are generally slower to learn the competition game, but learn the hunting game very quickly. They are very independent. They would rather do it their own way. I had a lab that had no fear of cold water, but got hypothermia. I have never had cold weather hypothermia with my chessies. My current lab has MH title and has finished 3 Qs. She however, is no comparison to my MH chessie in the marsh. Several friends of mine have converted to chessies for hunting, Both are great dogs, but you will never know the difference unless you actually try both breeds. Good Luck!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I have asked clients why the have chosen what I call exotic breeds ,and most say they wanted something different. Well,with 28 years of experience,I equate different,for waterfowl hunting, is more risk in getting them trained properly. When you insist in using spaniels,pointers,currs ect to waterfowl hunt....you are asking for issues that are not the dogs fault because you want to be different. I guess getting a little off topic here. I have noted the personalities of hard core Chessie folks.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

WBF said:


> ..... I just like animals with style, most I've seen walk ......



style?
we aint got no stinkin' style!
snicker snicker pshaw!


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> I guess getting a little off topic here. I have noted the personalities of hard core Chessie folks.


Careful Jay
Your gonna get "Jimmy the Greeked" here,,, Ha Ha (emoticon) I certainly wouldn't try to steal a frech fry off their plate,,,,, He He (emoticon)
Pete


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks like a dog that is lacking style as well!










Russell


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes,by that statement I mean I am in awe of a trainer that can consistently train chessies to compete in major stakes ,and do it with style.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Yeah the "style" comment from WBF is freakin stupid. 
I made the mistake several years ago of thinking that I would switch to labs to make the goal of FC "easier"...hahaha what a freakin ignorant moron I was. Several years and thousands(more like tens of thousands)of dollars later I had washed several, owned one dog with some AA points, and a couple more close to Qual. And at one point didnt even have a dog I was comfortable hunting with. With my chessies I went just about as far with fewer bullets, less money, in less time. 
Here's a little secret, your odds are pretty slim either way so you might as well enjoy the hell out of the ride.


----------



## duk-it (Feb 8, 2012)

"Firm in what you do, gentle in how you do it" best describes training a Chessie. I had one years ago, then had and still do have labs, and also a year old Chessie. He LOVES birds, hunting, MOST training (wasn't real pleased initially with the healing stick/prong collar or the begining of hold/force fetch) all water and I really think the colder it is the more he likes it. I know all dogs have a personality but my Chessie has WAY MORE personality than any dog I've ever had, the "Chessie grin" and all the weird little roo-coo noises he makes. I know I'll always have a Chessie from here on out.






He does this little head cock thing quite often when I'm talking to him, almost like he wants to talk back.


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

After this picture was taken a man was severely injured. Bystanders reported that the animal was walking out to get a flyer and on the way back he started picking up speed to attack the honor dog and his handler. Reporters stated that the duck was the only one that wasn't injured.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Pete said:


> Morning Nick
> It looks like from that picture that the dog is also raising the sides of his lip to expose slightly the back teeth. Can you see the curve of the side of his lip? Hard to tell from the picture. So it just might be a submissive grin,,,can't tell for sure. Great pick though. Love the red eyes.
> Pete


I'm guessing Nick was having some fun with a Chessie smile. It's extremely common in the breed and it's exactly as you described...a submissive grin. I travel a lot for work and mine does it anytime he greets me when I return.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Scott R. said:


> ..... mine does it anytime he greets me when I return.



yup, and Scooby when if I ask him if I have any cookies in my pocket. 'cause he knows


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

And the never ending debate continues...........lol


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

I kinda like some of the reputation that Chessies have. It's like having a secret, knowing that they really aren't that way at all. I would put alot of stock in the opinions of the folks who have both Labs and Chessies as they are in the best position to see the differences on a day to day basis and over a long period of time. I especially appreciate their comments to the thread.

It goes without saying that if someone does all the homework, and I mean thoroughly, and they still have any doubts about a Chessie, then they probably shouldn't get one, IMO.

Jay, I think you are on to something. Chessie owners are a little like Chessies; ie. "just a little bit different" Watch Out for them


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

The biggest grins we get out of our male (3 years old now, unaltered) is when our 9 year grandson comes over. That dogs bares his teeth, beats his tail, and literally cries when Robert shows up. Robert was 6 when we got Jake and used to sleep with him in his crate, LOL. Jake is a big boy, but he's a sweet, sensitive dog who likes everybody and gets along with everyone, including strange dogs encountered at the park. We haven't had to test his protective side yet, thank goodness, but I suspect he would defend us in an impressive way if it were necessary.

Our female has, from the minute we got her, been protective. Before we were able to establish that we (the people in the family) were higher up than her she would fight us for her food, toys, bones, etc. That's no longer a problem, but she still won't allow anyone else to get near her stuff or ours. She doesn't go looking for trouble, but if it comes to her, she's ready. I guess that's the difference between aggressive and protective behavior. At obedience class, if I leave her on a stay by my chair (where my coat, purse, and gear bag are sitting) she will sit there calmly, but if someone else's dog gets within 3 feet of her, the teeth come out. She doesn't go after them, she just warns them to keep away. She's guarding.

One thing I really noticed with our chessies, they remember everything. We haven't done any obedience work since last November. Went to class on Tuesday and she worked perfectly. 

It only works for horse people, LOL, but the analogy of the Arabian vs. the Quarter Horse is a very good one.


----------



## BuddyJ (Apr 22, 2011)

And a large roll of toilet paper!


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Pete said:


> [QUOTEThe chessies I have owned have been protective but not aggressive......big difference.]


Can you explain what you mean. 
Thanks
Pete[/QUOTE]

A friend of mine works his Chessie at the shooting preserve for the continental shoots. The dog stands over his pile of birds. Nobody but the owner can pick up the birds.


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

I have almost stuck with Chocolate Labs for the last thirty years, but when Alan Sanderfer won the Qual at Demopolis and "Fatty" came in season right after that we agreed to help him get her bred. She is due to whelp around the 20th of Jan. and has been in our house ever since she was bred at Greene, Lewis & Associates. She airs with our other house dogs (except with Lillie, Cleo's 5 lb. minie Snausuer, obnocious litle bitch, that barks at every thing) and gets along just fine. I was a little uneasy at first, since I had seen other Chessies that were protective of their space. Well, Fatty has been no trouble at all, is friendly, and even lets me take her temp when ever I want to check it. She is truly a love to be around and even youdels for us now and then. She has changed my mind about the breed as far as i.m concerned.



Now Alan has another younger liver Chessie bitch on his truck and was out at our place doing some training and let a yellow Lab out of its hole and in her excitement, she jumped up on me. The little Chessie taught her that she should not jump on "her people". Kind of supprised me, but I did not get jumped on any more. Beginning to like those frizzy coated brown dogs even more! Nice dogs, Bill


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Pete i was putting his ear medicine in and the alcohol smell makes him do it. It cracks me up. He does the same thing when he smells the bitter apple spray. It cracks me up. 

My male has plenty of style. Judges have redid series because of his water entry and the way he jumps over ditches. 

Here is my female with my daughter when she was about 8 months old. 
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/sbemax4/ninaandgracie.mp4
Here is my daughter was her 18 months old. 
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/sbemax4/VID00041-20110522-1209-1.mp4
My nephews playing keep away 
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/sbemax4/VID00033.mp4


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

*No Style*

http://newhoperetrievers.com/_images/_dog_ss/dogShow-10.jpg

Ha ha, this boy has no style a'tall! He throws as much dirt in my face on take off as the original wild child Indy!

[url]http://newhoperetrievers.com/_images/_dog_ss/dogShow-8.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

j towne said:


> Pete i was putting his ear medicine in and the alcohol smell makes him do it. It cracks me up. He does the same thing when he smells the bitter apple spray. It cracks me up.
> 
> My male has plenty of style. Judges have redid series because of his water entry and the way he jumps over ditches.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty awesome. My First chessie was a big 112 pound male. Wasn't raised around kids but the neighbor kids would come to our house, knock on the door and ask if they could throw bumpers for him. They would go let him out of the back yard and throw for him forever. Agressive he was not. One day while my wife was out walking him a man walked up and started talking to her, he moved between them and leaned on her until he left. I have no doubt that he would have protected her if the man had ill intentions. 
A quick hunting story about him. We were hunting a flooded river East of Houston. The water was deep everywhere so we were hunting back in the trees out of the boat. My partner crippled a wood duck and I sent Jasper. He took off and into the flooded woods they went. He was gone a while before I started to worry but I could hear branches crashing every few minutes then nothing. he wasnt trained well enough to call him off the bird and there was no way to get the boat back into where they were so I waited. Well over a half hour later I start hearing branches again so I started calling him in. He had the bird. Now i can't tell you whether he had been swimming the entire time or found a log and took a nap but in my mind that is still one of the greatest retrieves I've ever been a part of. FWIW, no way I would let that happen today.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> A friend of mine works his Chessie at the shooting preserve for the continental shoots. The dog stands over his pile of birds. Nobody but the owner can pick up the birds.


What is it called when the owner cannot pick up the birds. Big difference ,,

I call it a fine line
Pete


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

My BLF follows me into the bathroom also. Can't leave her alone for one minute. Come to think of it, I had a Goledn male that was the same way. Some dogs just attach themselvesd to you.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Pete said:


> What is it called when the owner cannot pick up the birds. Big difference ,,
> 
> I call it a fine line
> Pete


and I'm going to say that is either trained or allowed.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

WBF said:


> Sorry it has nothing to do with patience. I just like animals with style, most I've seen walk on everything. Thats not fun to even watch. I'm glad there is a group of people out there that enjoys them. It looks like yours run, great for you.


I take it you have never seen Linda Harger's Chessies. They are very fast, stylish, talented well trained and most make FC-AFC. I have seen littermates and closely bred Chessies that were real slugs, I suspect that what I'm seeing is a difference in training.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

John R, you have nailed it. You have to know your chessie very well. THey will shut down and become slug-ish when they perceive that they have been treated unfairly. But they are not soft!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

2tall said:


> John R, you have nailed it. You have to know your chessie very well. THey will shut down and become slug-ish when they perceive that they have been treated unfairly. But they are not soft!


I'm not sure you understand the definition of "soft"


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Suit yourself Russ. It does not apply to this thread anyway unless you are saying that Chessies ARE soft.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

John Robinson said:


> I take it you have never seen Linda Harger's Chessies. They are very fast, stylish, talented well trained and most make FC-AFC. I have seen littermates and closely bred Chessies that were real slugs, I suspect that what I'm seeing is a difference in training.


She has some very impressive CBR's as far as titles /accomplishments.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

they are Carol, in general, soft but with a high pain threshold. A unique combo. It can be a puzzle for some.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

2tall said:


> John R, you have nailed it. You have to know your chessie very well. THey will shut down and become slug-ish when they perceive that they have been treated unfairly. But they are not soft!


For about ten years we had a great training group here in Kalispell, there were five regulars including myself, who rarely missed a session. I had two Goldens, Jim had a wonderful FC-AFC lab, there were two others with Labs and Kerm Pearson had two knucklehead Chessies. Kerm was a retired vet, had always had Chessies and just loved them. Kerm was also one of the most generous, dedicated trainer I knew, but he let those dogs con him to death. What was apparent to me and Jim after trying to fix some of Kerm's problems over the years, was the standard approach that would work with a Lab or Golden usually backfired big time. Also, though physically strong, I believe Chessies are a bit softer than a Lab or even a field bred Golden, you don't want to use big corrections.

I mentioned Linda Harger before, I would love to train with her and see how she traines her dogs, as I said they are very stylish and well trained. Kerm's dogs would walk to the flyer in training, acted sulky as if they resented the fact that they were being forced to do this stupid game. But if you took that same dog hunting, it hit the icewater like it was nothing, handled perfectly on huge ice cold waterblinds and didn't miss a bird. I think the secret that Kerm never learned was how to make the training as fun as hunting for his Chessies, looking back I think we did Kerm a disservice by forcing our Carr based training methods on him and his dogs.

John


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

2tall said:


> Suit yourself Russ. It does not apply to this thread anyway unless you are saying that Chessies ARE soft.


I am certainly saying that the ave Chessie is softer than the ave Lab. I'm also saying that in your previous post you describe soft then say chessies aren't. I'm convinced that many of the "one dog" stories and "attack the trainer" stories we hear are from back in the days when training was much rougher and the dogs in question couldn't handle the pressure(soft). With todays training techniques, Chessies handle common modern training practices better because the corrections are much more fair (IMO). Which is also why I think you are seeing more chessies do ok in a pro trainer setting than you did back before collars or even in the early one button collar days.


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

There's certainly a lot of nostalgia and romance surrounding Chessies.

After a day of gunning, a Chessie will purge his loins of the salty water of the Great Icy Bay that his father and his ancestors before him swam in during the days of market gunning............. An 'ole Lab will just lick his butt!!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Mountain Duck said:


> There's certainly a lot of nostalgia and romance surrounding Chessies.
> 
> After a day of gunning, a Chessie will purge his loins of the salty water of the Great Icy Bay that his father and his ancestors before him swam in during the days of market gunning............. An 'ole Lab will just lick his butt!!


/end thread


----------



## Clayton Evans (Jun 26, 2008)

I have both Labs and Chesapeakes and love the hell out of both breeds and let me tell you THE ONES THAT BADMOUTH CHESAPEAKES HAVE NEVER OWNED ONE.
I retired early as all I wanted to do was breed, train a Chesapeake to the MH level. Did that 3 times and now working on a forth but I heard Labs were easier so I got one and put a MH on her. Are Labs easier YES they are if you get a well bred one that likes water. Labs can be just as tough to train as Chesapeakes if you don't know what you are doing so your first dog shouldn't be a Chesapeake in my opinion because if you make a mistake with a Chessie, it will stay in the memory forever and take a long while to overcome. The first Chessie I owned was the only dog I knew that in deep water could, swim up to the back of the boat, put his front feet up on the transom, hook his head behind the motor and pull himself into the boat all by himself and he weighed in at a whopping 110#. There was no teaching envolved in him doing that he did it all on his own,
Clay


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Two things.

First is: Go look at the number of Chessies who have Grand titles or FC titles over the last, say, 30 years. I wonder why that is...not really.

Second is: I've never heard a story of a lab not letting it's owner back into the owner's boat. Suffice it to say, that chessie didn't make it home that day.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I Respect Chessies and I know of one particular Male MH that I'd take over many many Labs. That said most Labs live to please, Chessies usually have to be convinced that it's worth their time. While the male is a great dog, he'll only run for those he respects, and even at 12 years of age you need to keep earning that respect. Even the best of the breed will "Go Chessie" on you every once in awhile . Also he's not the all around dog I need in the hotter regions of the Southwest, Duck hunting he's fine, upland he can over heat, quite easily. Before I bought into the Breed I'd go out and train with people who have them, see if you can run a few, and are compatible with the breed. It's easier to find and nurture greatness in a Lab, but having an Great Chessie is a rare treasure, even if you have to beat your or his head up against a wall sometimes .


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

grnhd said:


> What I've learned in this thread are...as a breed they can be hard to train,hard headed,hold a grudge and they can be "terreritorial" and "protective". I put that in quotes because to me that sounds mean. I know nothing about chessies,never even seen one in the flesh,but even you guys that have them are pointing out some pretty strong negatives. The positives I've seen are they are tough and take cold weather well,but so have the labs I've had.
> I'm by no means knocking you guys that have chessies,or the breed,just trying to better understand what the positive is to owning one.[/UOTE]
> ok here we go again...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I was working a gun station with my training group...the dog running broke...a 90 lb chessie running full tilt after the bird I just threw.....I had to get it before the chessie did......I got to the bird before the dog but with the look and determination I dropped it for the hard charger....was not a battle I wanted. I know nothing would have happened but heck with that!!!! Really nice dog though!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Chris,that reminds me of the first hunt test I ever went to,the guy had a chessie that was huge! he was parked so his SUV was facing away from the test and when he opened the back end and let his pony out of the crate he put his hand threw the leash and when the dog seen a bird lob threw the air he took off ,taking his owner to the ground and drug him several feet before he could get his footing.Then when it was finally his turn to run ,I think he refused to enter the water.. 

He was an older/but physically fit gentleman ,but it seemed he had WAY more dog than he could handle,as the dog basically ran over him most of the time he was out of their SUV. This dog was every bit of 120# of pure meat.

He was also entered in a test the following weekend at a different club ,but was a no-show.

RTF's own Otey B. was judging that day ,I dont know if he seen it go down or not.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Chris Videtto said:


> I dropped it for the hard charger....was not a battle I wanted. I know nothing would have happened but heck with that!!!! Really nice dog though!


Good Choice depending on the Chessie Perhaps nothing would've happened, or perhaps he would've flipped you over, made a little love with you cowering form, peeped on you then returned with the bird. With a Chessie you never know but I have I've known one who had a thing for particular bird boys


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

She caught me posting this thread up and now she wont even look at me


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

PhilBernardi said:


> Two things.
> 
> First is: Go look at the number of Chessies who have Grand titles or FC titles over the last, say, 30 years. I wonder why that is...not really.
> 
> Second is: I've never heard a story of a lab not letting it's owner back into the owner's boat. Suffice it to say, that chessie didn't make it home that day.


Also look at the amount of stories on here and other sites about labs not wanting to go into cold water. lol


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> I Respect Chessies and I know of one particular Male MH that I'd take over many many Labs. That said most Labs live to please, Chessies usually have to be convinced that it's worth their time. While the male is a great dog, he'll only run for those he respects, and even at 12 years of age you need to keep earning that respect. Even the best of the breed will "Go Chessie" on you every once in awhile . Also he's not the all around dog I need in the hotter regions of the Southwest, Duck hunting he's fine, upland he can over heat, quite easily. Before I bought into the Breed I'd go out and train with people who have them, see if you can run a few, and are compatible with the breed. It's easier to find and nurture greatness in a Lab, but having an Great Chessie is a rare treasure, even if you have to beat your or his head up against a wall sometimes .


Hopefully there is a another Chessie out there that you will also that the same opinion on. Have you talked to him at all I know she was sent to the trainer back in like July.


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Bill Watson said:


> I have almost stuck with Chocolate Labs for the last thirty years, but when Alan Sanderfer won the Qual at Demopolis and "Fatty" came in season right after that we agreed to help him get her bred. She is due to whelp around the 20th of Jan. and has been in our house ever since she was bred at Greene, Lewis & Associates. She airs with our other house dogs (except with Lillie, Cleo's 5 lb. minie Snausuer, obnocious litle bitch, that barks at every thing) and gets along just fine. I was a little uneasy at first, since I had seen other Chessies that were protective of their space. Well, Fatty has been no trouble at all, is friendly, and even lets me take her temp when ever I want to check it. She is truly a love to be around and even youdels for us now and then. She has changed my mind about the breed as far as i.m concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Now Alan has another younger liver Chessie bitch on his truck and was out at our place doing some training and let a yellow Lab out of its hole and in her excitement, she jumped up on me. The little Chessie taught her that she should not jump on "her people". Kind of supprised me, but I did not get jumped on any more. Beginning to like those frizzy coated brown dogs even more! Nice dogs, Bill


Pic of Fatty


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

j towne said:


> Also look at the amount of stories on here and other sites about labs not wanting to go into cold water. lol



Hunted with a chessie once that wouldn't even get out of the blind due to it being cold, must less even getting close to the water. The lab that was there at the time had absolutely no problem with it..... THings happen with both breeds. Come to think of it, I have yet to own a lab that I ever had trouble with it getting to cold. It was usually me restraining them to keep them from harm.


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

PhilBernardi said:


> Go look at the number of Chessies who have Grand titles or FC titles over the last, say, 30 years. I wonder why that is...not really.


Tell us why.
Explain the variables: AKC and UKC registration numbers, litter registrations, dogs/owner involved in field competition, field event entry numbers per breed, owner handler/trainer vs pro handler/trainer field titles, dogs /handler ratios....

Tim


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

RJW said:


> Hunted with a chessie once that wouldn't even get out of the blind due to it being cold, must less even getting close to the water. The lab that was there at the time had absolutely no problem with it..... THings happen with both breeds. Come to think of it, I have yet to own a lab that I ever had trouble with it getting to cold. It was usually me restraining them to keep them from harm.


You're continued comments lead me to believe you've never hunted with or trained with or, run around anyone who has quality dogs?


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Raymond Little said:


> From what I have seen, they are a one owner dog and fairly independent. Gene pool is shallow as a thimble too!
> I wouldn't hook my wagon to any of them if Ft's were my passion, they can do the work but you might be in a wheel chair before it happens.
> 
> Toast anyone?


I've found this not to be the case. Not if they're raised properly. I don't have the luxury of allowing any of my dogs be "one person" dogs. My chessies will run as well for anyone else as they do for myself. Independent?? No more so then many lab bitches I train.

Bad temperaments?? Nope,,, again not if you raise them right. I've had many more poor tempered labs then chessies.

I'd field trial a chessie if I had the right dog. Just like I would a lab,,, that and the resources. They are quite capable of being competitive.

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

grnhd said:


> For those of you that have them,are they as aggressive to other dogs as they are rumored to be?


Only if allowed to be. That's more a sterotype. Buy a well bred, well raised chessie puppy and raise them correctly and there won't be issues.

Angie


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

One of the best chessies I ever saw was Dual Ch Westwinds Rudy of Nordais. (I think I have that correct). Anyway Rudy was out of Maine, owned by a very nice lady Wendy Shepard Chisolm (again hope that's right). Rudy excelled in the show ring and had both field titles. 

I remember Wendy and Dave Mosher bringing Rudy to Alaska and I really liked his style... Hard charging, good marking dog.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

j towne said:


> Also look at the amount of stories on here and other sites about labs not wanting to go into cold water. lol


Apparently I don't read enough posts on this site. 

I did hear this year of a lab that wavered during this year's duck season. Breaks my heart to hear a story like that, as every lab I know - other than that one - would die of hypothermia before giving up a retrieve in cold water.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Bill, Rudy was why we got the pup we did from Wendy! The pro I worked with had worked with him some and told us that if my husband was bound and determined to get a chessie, to get it from her!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

2tall said:


> Bill, Rudy was why we got the pup we did from Wendy! The pro I worked with had worked with him some and told us that if my husband was bound and determined to get a chessie, to get it from her!


He didn't lead you wrong... Like I said I was fortunate enough to get to see Rudy run 4 or 5 trials 2 summers in a row. He was a good one. A real gentleman on the line too.

He even spent one night at my home in Alaska when he was injured at a trial on a Sunday evening and Wendy had to take him to a vet clinic the next morning... Guess that makes me an honorary chessie guy;-)


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Tim Carrion said:


> Tell us why.
> Explain the variables: AKC and UKC registration numbers, litter registrations, dogs/owner involved in field competition, field event entry numbers per breed, owner handler/trainer vs pro handler/trainer field titles, dogs /handler ratios....
> 
> Tim


Not really sure, Tim. I suspect the biggest might be bias or belief in a stereotype, that then has led to labs being the number one breed for hunt testing and field trialing over the last 30-40 years. Then again, it could be that the breed doesn't cut it in the large scope of things: I mean, if they were THAT good back then, then the breed would have taken off to be number one. Right? 

Maybe the Chessie lovers will finally get that straightened out over the next 15-30 years. 

I think Angie can help by starting to train nothing but Chessies. ;-)


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Pete said:


> What is it called when the owner cannot pick up the birds. Big difference ,,
> 
> I call it a fine line
> Pete


I love that Chessie and consider him protective. I have to try to get a photo and post it.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

PhilBernardi said:


> Not really sure, Tim. I suspect the biggest might be bias or belief in a stereotype, that then has led to labs being the number one breed for hunt testing and field trialing over the last 30-40 years. Then again, it could be that the breed doesn't cut it in the large scope of things:* I mean, if they were THAT good back then, then the breed would have taken off to be number one. Right? *
> 
> Maybe the Chessie lovers will finally get that straightened out over the next 15-30 years.
> 
> I think Angie can help by starting to train nothing but Chessies. ;-)


That's a pretty giant leap to a conclusion. I really don't believe there is a bias among judges toward Labs, a good dog is a good dog. Regarding Labs being so popular, that doesn't necessarily translate into them being better dogs. As someone else pointed out earlier in the thread, if you look at number of Labs entered in field trials versus the number of Chessies entered and compare that ratio to the ration of all age placements I think you would find Chessies actually beat the odds. As to whay there are so few Chessies entered compared to Labs the answer to that is in this thread, Chessies are definitely not the everyman dog a Lab is.

But what do I know, I just run Goldens...


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

PhilBernardi said:


> Not really sure, Tim. I suspect the biggest might be bias or belief in a stereotype, that then has led to labs being the number one breed for hunt testing and field trialing over the last 30-40 years. Then again, it could be that the breed doesn't cut it in the large scope of things: I mean, if they were THAT good back then, then the breed would have taken off to be number one. Right?
> 
> Maybe the Chessie lovers will finally get that straightened out over the next 15-30 years.
> 
> I think Angie can help by starting to train nothing but Chessies. ;-)


Hold the phone Bernardi guy!! Where do the majority of chessie puppies go? Who breeds many and more then a few chessies?? Pet/gun dog owners.... It's exasperating and frustrating to say the least dealing with these people. You will find it in any of the off breeds.

If more then a "few" people took this breed seriously it could really go somewhere...

I train whatever I need to train.... 

Angie


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

John Robinson said:


> I take it you have never seen Linda Harger's Chessies. They are very fast, stylish, talented well trained and most make FC-AFC. I have seen littermates and closely bred Chessies that were real slugs, I suspect that what I'm seeing is a difference in training.


You are right I haven't seen her dogs. She must be a great trainer. I love seeing great dog work. Sounds like most of the peaks that I've seen need to go to her.


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

Most Chessie owners think the breed is number one in their book and just like the dogs, they really don't give damn what anyone else thinks


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

You got that right!!


TimFenstermacher said:


> Most Chessie owners think the breed is number one in their book and just like the dogs, they really don't give damn what anyone else thinks


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Bill Watson said:


> I have almost stuck with Chocolate Labs for the last thirty years, but when Alan Sanderfer won the Qual at Demopolis and "Fatty" came in season right after that we agreed to help him get her bred. She is due to whelp around the 20th of Jan. and has been in our house ever since she was bred at Greene, Lewis & Associates. She airs with our other house dogs (except with Lillie, Cleo's 5 lb. minie Snausuer, obnocious litle bitch, that barks at every thing) and gets along just fine. I was a little uneasy at first, since I had seen other Chessies that were protective of their space. Well, Fatty has been no trouble at all, is friendly, and even lets me take her temp when ever I want to check it. She is truly a love to be around and even youdels for us now and then. She has changed my mind about the breed as far as i.m concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Now Alan has another younger liver Chessie bitch on his truck and was out at our place doing some training and let a yellow Lab out of its hole and in her excitement, she jumped up on me. The little Chessie taught her that she should not jump on "her people". Kind of supprised me, but I did not get jumped on any more. Beginning to like those frizzy coated brown dogs even more! Nice dogs, Bill


Had the priviledge to watch the Q that Fatty won. She never put a paw down wrong all day......Very nice. The other Chessie that Alan has was running MH at I believe 9 or 10 months. Also a real nice dog.


----------



## chessiedog (Oct 23, 2011)

timfenstermacher said:


> most chessie owners think the breed is number one in their book and just like the dogs, they really don't give damn what anyone else thinks


amen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

This is who Fatty was bred to......

Dual CH AFC Westwind Rudy of Nordais









HRCH Fatty MH ***


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

TimFenstermacher said:


> Most Chessie owners think the breed is number one in their book and just like the dogs, they really don't give damn what anyone else thinks


Thats what its all about man. Just have fun with the breed of your choice. Enjoy your dogs. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions on this discussion board.


----------



## TimFenstermacher (Sep 9, 2012)

WBF said:


> Thats what its all about man. Just have fun with the breed of your choice. Enjoy your dogs. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions on this discussion board.


Exactly...and you know what they say about opinions. they're just like something else that everyone has


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

TimFenstermacher said:


> Exactly...and you know what they say about opinions. they're just like something else that everyone has


Ear's ???


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Beamer81 said:


> This is who Fatty was bred to......
> 
> Dual CH AFC Westwind Rudy of Nordais
> 
> ...


havent been around many chessies at all and don't know much about them but that 2nd one in your pics is a FINE looking dog!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Beamer81 said:


> This is who Fatty was bred to......
> 
> Dual CH AFC Westwind Rudy of Nordais
> 
> ...


Nice litter!
http://chessiedb.org/cgi-bin/trial....ngs+Dowry&gens=5&submit=Create+Trial+Pedigree


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Beamer81 said:


> This is who Fatty was bred to......
> 
> Dual CH AFC Westwind Rudy of Nordais
> 
> ...


I bred the dog on the bottom and owned her until she was 2. Sterling (sorry, just cannot use that gaggy nickname) is from a line of Chesapeakes I've had since 1981. Bill W., glad you like her; we pride ourselves on producing CBRs that even Lab people admire . I still own her dam, Puffin; I own her brother and a daughter along with a few other relatives. I also owned her granddam, great- and great great-granddam. Some of her family are pictured below. Bottom left is her dam Puffin, still a magnificent speciman at 12.5; bottom right is my Sterling daughter Ceil, who was just bred for a March litter and top right is her litter brother Usher.


----------



## chuck187 (Feb 3, 2012)

I just wanted to post a pic too....


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

And how's this for style?


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Julie R. I guess a 6 pack is needed on hand to train chessie's?:lol:


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Let's not live in a fantasy world I have seen a lot of Piggy labs also. My chessy has plenty that we need to work on but speed and style she has in spades.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Both great choices. It depends on the personality of the owner. I have labs, but love the Chessie personality. I never wanted one due to the extra responsibility of potential aggressive, guarding behavior. Not to say labs are exempt, just usually a bit less testy.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

WBF said:


> You are right I haven't seen her dogs. She must be a great trainer. I love seeing great dog work. Sounds like most of the peaks that I've seen need to go to her.


You haven't watched a couple of the most popular black lab studs run either apparently. Piggy on blinds yet win and sell lots of straws of frozen because they have points. What's yours?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Pretty good thread has reached the end of its useful life span.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have extensively trained with, and run, Fatty. I have asked her personally: Do you prefer to be called "Fatty" or some other name. She is Fatty. And one nicely trained 'peake. 'Nuff said.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

huntinman said:


> Pretty good thread has reached the end of its useful life span.


Yes,thanks for the insight on the breed


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Anyone mention how bad Chessies smell?

/Paul


----------



## LMB (Jun 29, 2012)

*What smell*

In less than 1 minute the smell will go away with a garden hose. A quick roll in the snow will do it is it winter. No soap required.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

GulfCoast said:


> I have extensively trained with, and run, Fatty. I have asked her personally: Do you prefer to be called "Fatty" or some other name. She is Fatty. And one nicely trained 'peake. 'Nuff said.


I know the first 2 pros she was with in North Carolina and Maryland and they both liked her.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

GulfCoast said:


> I have extensively trained with, and run, Fatty. I have asked her personally: Do you prefer to be called "Fatty" or some other name. She is Fatty. And one nicely trained 'peake. 'Nuff said.


I doubt that...she is a female after all. Here is an experiment for you....go ask your wife..."Do you rather I call you by your given name or Fatty?"After you regain consciousness, post up what she said. WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> ........................... The other Chessie that Alan has was running MH at I believe 9 or 10 months. Also a real nice dog.


Are you SURE about that Otey? WRL


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

WRL said:


> I doubt that...she is a female after all. Here is an experiment for you....go ask your wife..."Do you rather I call you by your given name or Fatty?"After you regain consciousness, post up what she said. WRL


I know what would happen to David if he asked me that, but he is smarter than that!


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

WRL said:


> Are you SURE about that Otey? WRL


The chessie he was referring to is Punkin and was a SH at 8 months


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Beamer81 said:


> The chessie he was referring to is Punkin and was a SH at 8 months


Ah...Punkin. She earned her SH title at 10 1/2 months. I was pretty sure that the youngest MH was a Lab and I think it was 11 months. WRL


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

I was close.....oops


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Running master at 11 months but didn't pass a master until 18 months and 4 more to go till MH. 
It doesn't matter when you run a test just when you pass test. I can run my 1 year old in open it doesn't mean anything unless they earn a ribbon.


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

agreed......I was just passing on information......That was incorrect.......My bad.....Punkin is a good chessie either way


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

In 2005 there were 137,867 registered Labs and something like 3,500 Chesapeakes. In 2011 the Lab was #1 in popularity and the Chesapeake was #46. The Chesapeake Bay Retriever is happy with his spot in popularity. They were developed in the good old USA on the shores of the Chesapeake Bay for marketing hunting. The dogs bred today closely resemble the original dogs. Modern Chesapeakes are less aggressive and more trainable. They are still extremely loyal and require a firm pack leader to handle their eager intelligence. A small handful of devoted owners and trainers compete in field trials with the CBR and they have finished 18 dual champion Peakes to date. When last I checked there were close to 100 Master Hunter/Bench Champions with more added each year and there is at least one Grand Champion Master Hunter. The Chesapeake is unique and the breeders who love them have kept them the same dog that can go from the duck blind to the conformation ring. They compete in many venues with success. Most folks who have owned them are sorrowful when they pass and purchase a new puppy to continue the tradition.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

RWB said:


> An oldie but goodie:
> Take a Golden to the edge of a cliff and tell it to jump. He says "okay" and jumps.
> Take a Lab to the edge of a cliff and tell it to jump. He says "you sure?" You nod yes and he jumps.
> Take a Chessie to the edge of a cliff and tell it to jump. He says, "okay...you go first."


The way I heard it, when a thief tries to break into your house:

The Chessie opens the door;
The Lab opens the door and shows him where the valuables are kept,
The Golden opens the door, shows him where the valuables are kept, and helps him carry them to the car.


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

Well said sir


Pat Puwal said:


> In 2005 there were 137,867 registered Labs and something like 3,500 Chesapeakes. In 2011 the Lab was #1 in popularity and the Chesapeake was #46. The Chesapeake Bay Retriever is happy with his spot in popularity. They were developed in the good old USA on the shores of the Chesapeake Bay for marketing hunting. The dogs bred today closely resemble the original dogs. Modern Chesapeakes are less aggressive and more trainable. They are still extremely loyal and require a firm pack leader to handle their eager intelligence. A small handful of devoted owners and trainers compete in field trials with the CBR and they have finished 18 dual champion Peakes to date. When last I checked there were close to 100 Master Hunter/Bench Champions with more added each year and there is at least one Grand Champion Master Hunter. The Chesapeake is unique and the breeders who love them have kept them the same dog that can go from the duck blind to the conformation ring. They compete in many venues with success. Most folks who have owned them are sorrowful when they pass and purchase a new puppy to continue the tradition.


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

agree 110% snook


j towne said:


> Running master at 11 months but didn't pass a master until 18 months and 4 more to go till MH.
> It doesn't matter when you run a test just when you pass test. I can run my 1 year old in open it doesn't mean anything unless they earn a ribbon.


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

AmiableLabs said:


> The way I heard it, when a thief tries to break into your house:
> 
> The Chessie opens the door;
> The Lab opens the door and shows him where the valuables are kept,
> The Golden opens the door, shows him where the valuables are kept, and helps him carry them to the car.



Not quite, the Chessie opens the door, slams it behind the thief and chews him new one!


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Pat Puwal said:


> In 2005 there were 137,867 registered Labs and something like 3,500 Chesapeakes. In 2011 the Lab was #1 in popularity and the Chesapeake was #46. The Chesapeake Bay Retriever is happy with his spot in popularity. They were developed in the good old USA on the shores of the Chesapeake Bay for marketing hunting. The dogs bred today closely resemble the original dogs. Modern Chesapeakes are less aggressive and more trainable. They are still extremely loyal and require a firm pack leader to handle their eager intelligence. A small handful of devoted owners and trainers compete in field trials with the CBR and they have finished 18 dual champion Peakes to date. When last I checked there were close to 100 Master Hunter/Bench Champions with more added each year and there is at least one Grand Champion Master Hunter. The Chesapeake is unique and the breeders who love them have kept them the same dog that can go from the duck blind to the conformation ring. They compete in many venues with success. Most folks who have owned them are sorrowful when they pass and purchase a new puppy to continue the tradition.


Very well stated! And I certainly hope that Chessies never reach the popularity of Labs.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Well Punkin did a nice job for a dog her age in a Master that ATE a bunch of MH dogs. I enjoy seeing a dog accomplish good work no matter what their age. That little gal did well. I did not see all the Master as I was judging Seniors and just got to see the 3rd series.
Just for the record I don't care what color,breed or titles a dog has. I care about seeing good dogs do their thing.


----------



## Ntblzjk719 (Jun 7, 2012)

Just a thought on the whole agressiveness thing...My 2.5year old female goes with me while I'm guiding goose hunting clients on Maryland's Eastern Shore, and incidentally over the last four days I have hunted with clients that brought their own dogs (all labs). My female was as social as could be with all of these dogs, and yes this included some males.There were even days with three dogs in the pit and there were never any issues. (That many dogs are definitely not common, but these are some long time clients that are just as much friends as pay hunters, so anything goes). She kept near my side and minded her own business, even when some of the labs were clowning around and "teasing" her. Sometimes when shuttling the guys out to the pit, she climbs on their laps and nuzzles them like a big lap dog. I can't tell you how many times I've heard "This is the nicest Chessie I'veever met!" Early socialization is the key, both with people and other dogs...mine even loves our cat.
And as far as trainability, I obtained mine from a breeder known better for producing show dogs than gun dogs, but my instincts and previous experience with Chessie's was right: Pretty much every Chessie is going to hunt. You* may *get that with a show bred lab or golden, but you _*most certainly will *_get it with a show bred Chessie. I wanted a knockout looking dog that would perform and so far am getting what I sought. She is the first dog I entered into the hunt test world with, but she quickly completed her JH and has gone 2 for 3 on her senior tests so far, and on a side note is halfway to her show CH. She consistently recieves compliments from clients on her looks,hunting performance and good manners. But as many have already noted on here,be prepared to adjust your methods. They'll remember the good, but they will never forget the bad. Be careful on choosing your battles with concepts. For instance, we went out on the last series, the water blind, on our last test, because she decided to do things her way and cheat a little off the water corner...her memory from getting things done quickly in the real hunting world,a habit I let develop while hunting. Subsequent attemps in training to correct had her giving me the cold shoulder for a while. More than with labs, you haveto "make 'em think it's _their_ idea." I firmly believe that's the trick. Good luck, once you have one, you'll want another.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Ntblzjk719 said:


> Pretty much every Chessie is going to hunt. You* may *get that with a show bred lab or golden, but you _*most certainly will *_get it with a show bred Chessie.


I dont agree at all. Not every chessie is going to hunt. I have seen some horrbible chessies especially in the junior stakes. 

Puppy buyers do have to do their homework and if they want a dog for the field they should buy one with field backrounds.


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

j towne said:


> I dont agree at all. Not every chessie is going to hunt. I have seen some horrbible chessies especially in the junior stakes.
> 
> Puppy buyers do have to do their homework and if they want a dog for the field they should buy one with field backrounds.


I agree 100% I have a dead grass male that will not hunt.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

j towne said:


> I dont agree at all. Not every chessie is going to hunt. I have seen some horrbible chessies especially in the junior stakes.
> 
> Puppy buyers do have to do their homework and if they want a dog for the field they should buy one with field backrounds.


Let's look at Thor's pedigree. The two most prominent dogs in there are CFC/AFC CH Ironwoods Stone E Cubs who produced Ch Chestnut Hills Stone E's Tug, the only Chessie to win the national SHOW specialty three times. A top performing field dog sired THE top producing Chessie stud dog in Chessie history.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

I think that there are dogs in any retriever breed that are not gung ho to hunt. Some of it depends on the owner and/or the trainer, the early experiences, etc. I think the correct comment would be "gundog background" rather than "field background" as to me field indicates field trial. There are more Chesapeakes with gundog background and fewer with field trial.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

To me a field background is a background where the dog was used for retrieving. It could be hunting, trials, or test. Just something in the field. 

Chesaka what is your point?

Not all Chesapeake breeders care if the dog retrieves or has a good temperament. Some just care about their coat and bone structure.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

j towne said:


> To me a field background is a background where the dog was used for retrieving. It could be hunting, trials, or test. Just something in the field.
> 
> Chesaka what is your point?
> 
> Not all Chesapeake breeders care if the dog retrieves or has a good temperament. Some just care about their coat and bone structure.


As a pretty dedicated retriever guy who happens to run Goldens I am asked for advise all the time in my area to help with this or that retriever. The point I took from ntzlblk719 not Chescaka post, was what I tell people all the time, that being the odds would be pretty good for you to get at least an average hunting dog that could do journeyman work with any old Lab you pick up out of the paper. That isn't true with Goldens. With Goldens you could easilly end up with a very nice looking, well mannered, people oriented dog that won't hunt.

Obviuosly there are exceptions to the rule, our first street bred Golden was a wonderfull hunting dog and got us in the game, but the disparity between the show or field bred Goldens is so great, I think it would be a miracle. That's why many guys who just run hunt test see horrible Goldens who are piggish and won't touch the water. You don't see this in field trials where everybody has a well bred field Golden, Lab or Chessie. I know there is also a huge disparity between show and field Labs, but I still maintain the average street bred Lab stands a fine chance of being a serviceable retriever. The last dual champion Golden was nearly forty years ago, where it is a pretty routine thing with Chessies. I guess the point is that being a good field Chessie doesn't automatically disqualify you from the show ring as it does for Labs and Goldens.

John


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> And as far as trainability, I obtained mine from a breeder known better for producing show dogs than gun dogs, but my instincts and previous experience with Chessie's was right: Pretty much every Chessie is going to hunt. You* may get that with a show bred lab or golden, but you most certainly willget it with a show bred Chessie.*


Many years ago a customer bought a ch x ch chessie because he said that the owners said they hunted them. (which can often mean that owners take their dogs hunting and not that the dogs actually are good at it) Anyway the dog had 0 prey drive. He might as well have bought a goat.
either He and I were the most unlucky people in the world or there are a few more like that out there. I would imagine you can find a dud in all the breeds.
Pete


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Pete said:


> Many years ago a customer bought a ch x ch chessie because he said that the owners said they hunted them. (which can often mean that owners take their dogs hunting and not that the dogs actually are good at it) Anyway the dog had 0 prey drive. He might as well have bought a goat.
> either He and I were the most unlucky people in the world or there are a few more like that out there. I would imagine you can find a dud in all the breeds.
> Pete


There are duds in all breeds, even Chessies. Worst dog I ever hunted over was a chessie owned by a guide we used on the Eastern Shore in MD. I had a young dog with a NAHRA WR title. Guide said I coudn't bring him because he had his dog and didn't want things to be messed up with untrained dogs. Fair enough. However, his dog was awful. If it did make a retrieve, the guide had to run out of the blind to get the bird at the shore before it ate it. It could not do rudimentary blinds, so the guide was firing up the boat to pick up birds the dog couldn't get. The only time any canvasbacks came in they flared away because the guide was either out in the boat or on the shore yelling at his dog. Can't imagine that guy is still in business with that animal.

Not knocking Chessies, but the statement that they are all naturally good hunting dogs is just silly.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> As a pretty dedicated retriever guy who happens to run Goldens I am asked for advise all the time in my area to help with this or that retriever. The point I took from ntzlblk719 not Chescaka post, was what I tell people all the time, that being the odds would be pretty good for you to get at least an average hunting dog that could do journeyman work with any old Lab you pick up out of the paper. That isn't true with Goldens. With Goldens you could easilly end up with a very nice looking, well mannered, people oriented dog that won't hunt.
> 
> Obviuosly there are exceptions to the rule, our first street bred Golden was a wonderfull hunting dog and got us in the game, but the disparity between the show or field bred Goldens is so great, I think it would be a miracle. That's why many guys who just run hunt test see horrible Goldens who are piggish and won't touch the water. You don't see this in field trials where everybody has a well bred field Golden, Lab or Chessie. I know there is also a huge disparity between show and field Labs, but I still maintain the average street bred Lab stands a fine chance of being a serviceable retriever. The last dual champion Golden was nearly forty years ago, where it is a pretty routine thing with Chessies. I guess the point is that being a good field Chessie doesn't automatically disqualify you from the show ring as it does for Labs and Goldens.
> 
> John


Excellent point, John. What do you think the hunter thinks to himself when he goes to a hunt test to check out the stuff that's available and takes a look at the goldens? I think here in my area may be worse than other places. 

The fact that you don't see this in Chessies is one of the reasons that I really like them. There is only one Chessie that I have seen that looked less than workable but I really fault the owner/trainer, not a problem with a split in the breed. I hope that the Chessie people can prevent this kind of problem.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

You know, you guys really don't have to do this to yourselves.

They make Labs. 
You can own one.



I recommend black.


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

They made candles and matches but that wasn't good enough for Edison.

We just want something more!

Tim


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

DH
I experience that too But to be fair,,,most make good hunting companions. I've trained some miserable Labradors sob's too.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

copterdoc said:


> You know, you guys really don't have to do this to yourselves.
> 
> They make Labs.
> You can own one.
> ...


Anyone can take the easy way out when someone says that black lab look good. No one knows who you are talking about and there are do many not many will notice. But when some compliments a Chessie you know exactly what dog their are talking about.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

John I have had people ask me to recommend a golden to them. I just tell them try to get one with reddish color. 



John Robinson said:


> As a pretty dedicated retriever guy who happens to run Goldens I am asked for advise all the time in my area to help with this or that retriever. The point I took from ntzlblk719 not Chescaka post, was what I tell people all the time, that being the odds would be pretty good for you to get at least an average hunting dog that could do journeyman work with any old Lab you pick up out of the paper. That isn't true with Goldens. With Goldens you could easilly end up with a very nice looking, well mannered, people oriented dog that won't hunt.
> 
> Obviuosly there are exceptions to the rule, our first street bred Golden was a wonderfull hunting dog and got us in the game, but the disparity between the show or field bred Goldens is so great, I think it would be a miracle. That's why many guys who just run hunt test see horrible Goldens who are piggish and won't touch the water. You don't see this in field trials where everybody has a well bred field Golden, Lab or Chessie. I know there is also a huge disparity between show and field Labs, but I still maintain the average street bred Lab stands a fine chance of being a serviceable retriever. The last dual champion Golden was nearly forty years ago, where it is a pretty routine thing with Chessies. I guess the point is that being a good field Chessie doesn't automatically disqualify you from the show ring as it does for Labs and Goldens.
> 
> John


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

j towne said:


> Anyone can take the easy way out when someone says that black lab look good. No one knows who you are talking about and there are do many not many will notice. But when some compliments a Chessie you know exactly what dog their are talking about.


 That's true. 
When a Lab looks good it's too common of an occurrence for it to stand out.

But, a Chessie looking good is a pretty rare sight.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

j towne said:


> John I have had people ask me to recommend a golden to them. I just tell them try to get one with reddish color.


I to like the red ones, and you're right, they generally are more field bred, but there are nice medium Gold ones to. I usually point people to k9data.com and teach them a litte about how to read a pedigree.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

copterdoc said:


> That's true.
> When a Lab looks good it's too common of an occurrence for it to stand out.
> 
> But, a Chessie looking good is a pretty rare sight.


A chessie running in a competition is rare. So a good one will stand out.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

j towne said:


> A chessie running in a competition is rare. So a good one will stand out.


Let's face it, everything different stands out....Chessies, Goldens, Boykins, NSDTs, etc.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

copterdoc said:


> That's true.
> When a Lab looks good it's too common of an occurrence for it to stand out.
> 
> But, a Chessie looking good is a pretty rare sight.


I don't know about that.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Scott R. said:


> Let's face it, everything different stands out....Chessies, Goldens, Boykins, NSDTs, etc.


exactly.

I respect the people more that do it with the other breeds more then someone with a black lab.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

This argument is very similar to the AR-15 vs M-14 debate in High Power Match shooting.
There's an expression; "Shoot an AR, or get beat by one."

And, it's valid.

I really like the M-14 a lot more than I like the AR. 
But, it's not because I believe that it's a better performer. I just don't like the AR nearly as much as I like the M-14

If I was competing and I really wanted to win, I'd sell out and shoot an AR. 
Because, it IS a better performer. And the stats back that up.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Basically you have to match a breed's characteristics and your preferences. I like Labs because of their overall drive and trainability. I like the Lab's sweetness and people orientation. They may not keep a burglar from the silverware, but they won't eat your children either. They don't seem to have a bad day.

The Chessies I have seen tend to be kind of a crap shoot. I have seen Chessies that are mellow and sweet, others have been ornery and obtuse. They tend to pay homage to their owner, only, and view all others with suspicion. I have seen some great ones in the field like FC AFC Atlas Goes To War. Others won't get out of the truck if they woke up wrong that day. They do have bad days. They are more sensitive to pressure and can shut down if they don't like the way training is going that day. On the other hand they have greater tolerance for cold water than Labs. In that category, they can be outright masochists.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Physically tough, mentally soft is how I'd describe most CBRs. I do think if you took a retriever with a total "nothing" pedigree (no titles in the first 3 or 4 generations) your chances of making it a serviceable gundog are greater with a Chesapeake. Probably because the breed never attained the popularity of Labs or Goldens as pets, so it will likely have working gundogs up closer in the pedigree. Same holds true for show bred CBRs. Of course if you want one for hard core hunting and/or HTs or FTs, it's definitely helpful to get one from proven working stock, either HT or FT titles or first hand knowledge that they were used to hunt. Sadly, far too many breeders (of all retrievers) will claim they hunt if they chase squirrels in the backyard. 

Let's face it, how many of us, especially those of us that got our first dog pre-internet, knew enough to get one from the 'right' pedigree? More likely, we found someone who had a litter of the breed we wanted, checked to make sure the pup had 4 legs and a tail and brought it home. Hats off to those "no pedigee" learner dogs most of us started with, whatever the breed.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

copterdoc said:


> This argument is very similar to the AR-15 vs M-14 debate in High Power Match shooting.
> There's an expression; "Shoot an AR, or get beat by one."
> 
> And, it's valid.
> ...


If you only purpose is to have a FC sure go with a black lab, send it to the best trainer and let the trainer campaign the dog around the country while you sit on the sideline and tell everyone how good your dogs is and your dog only lieves with you 2 months out of the year.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

j towne said:


> If you only purpose is to have a FC sure go with a black lab,.


 There's nothing that a dog has to do to be an FC, that I wouldn't want my dog to do.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

j towne said:


> exactly.
> 
> I respect the people more that do it with the other breeds more then someone with a black lab.


I respect anyone that walks to the line at any level in any venue with any breed!!

I have noticed thru judging and working HT & FT's Chessie owners are a devoted lot.
They also seem pretty independent, I think they learn that from their pups!!!;-)


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

I agree Road Kill.........to me dogs always seem to remind me of there owners!


----------



## Ntblzjk719 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm sure it's because I'm partial to 'Peakes, but perhaps I wouldn't have inflamed the thread so much if I made the more accurate statement of saying *more than likely*, as opposed to *most certainly,* in regards to the whole show-bred-dogs-that-will-hunt statement. That I will stand behind. Sure, there are duds in every breed, and *jtowne* is right, those looking for gun dogs and/or trial/test dogs would still do better to concentrate on those lines, in any breed. That of course goes hand in hand with training and early environmental exposure. My whole point is that, in my opinion, natural hunting ability in the *average* Chesapeake is not as watered down as the _*average*_ lab or golden. That again is thanks to each breed’s respective popularity. And the “eat your children comment”? Get real. The meanest retriever I ever owned was a male black lab. Obviously he was an exception to the rule as well, but he would have made a snack of the kids long before any of the Chessies I’ve had would. Did anyone NOT think this thread would go GDG at a high rate? 19 pages and counting...


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

road kill said:


> I respect anyone that walks to the line at any level in any venue with any breed!!
> 
> I have noticed thru judging and working HT & FT's Chessie owners are a devoted lot.
> They also seem pretty independent, I think they learn that from their pups!!!;-)





Beamer81 said:


> I agree Road Kill.........to me dogs always seem to remind me of there owners!


This is close, but I believe it's the other way 'round. My husband is tough, loyal, opinionated, stubborn when he thinks he is in the right, you get no where with him using excessive force but he is willing to use force to protect his home and his family, and he is really very sensitive and likes his belly rubbed. So what kind of dog would you EXPECT him to get????? Black labs were my choice, he picked the chessie. I think I will keep the husband and the dog!


----------



## RetrieverNation (Jul 15, 2012)

Even though this thread may of turned into 19 pages of GDG, I think I am actually starting to see some light. How many of the pro lab posters here also campaign their field lab in the show ring? I would assume very few to none at all. 

The Chessie people more readily share the breed with all the different venues such as conformation, agility, etc. and the humans that go along with them (and an interesting bunch to say the least!). From my experience, even though these other venues are all lumped together when talking Chessie, how one defines hunting is very different even if they think it is all the same. I have bought chessies out of lines with conformation CH and a minimal JH title or something similar and done okay in HT's but lets not confuse these dogs with a true HT or FT chessie. A JH on a show dog isnt much to a hardcore hunter or FT'er, but you tell that to a show chessie person and more than likely they will take your head off defending the hunting abilities of their dogs. 

Would there really be a big performance difference between lab and chessie if all we were comparing was true HT/FT labs to true FT/HT chessies?


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

I think that "letting" the breed split happen, had a whole lot to do with the Labrador Retriever's overwhelming dominance in the field.

Breeding is about placing priorities, and selecting for them.
That also means eliminating dogs from your breeding program.

The more criteria you have, the less dogs you have available to select from. 
Performance has to take a hit, for the sake of appearance.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaie became a Grand Champion in the show ring today. 

Here are a few pictures after doing major crop damage on wild South Dakota roosters: 








Ducks anyone? 








Geese? 








Dog Show?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Paul is too humble to tell you how really versatile that bitch is. Don't ya have a pic somewhere with Kaie doing Lab control????


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats Paul and Kaie


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I've had fun with this thread,and have came to the conclusion that at this time a chessie is not for me ,I'm sending a deposit this week for another black dog pup. 

I still have a soft spot for them but I want to learn to train a dog before I train a CBR .Great info on the breed .Thanks for everyone's in put. 

On the inside I 'm a chessie owner ,but maybe thats another chapter. Thanks for a lot of sincere PM's ,knowledge ,and the info on the breed , much respect to the original brown dog.

When I do go to the brown side I ve got a named picked out,that I will save.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Shawn White said:


> I've had fun with this thread,and have came to the conclusion that at this time a chessie is not for me ,I'm sending a deposit this week for another black dog pup.
> 
> I still have a soft spot for them but I want to learn to train a dog before I train a CBR .Great info on the breed .Thanks for everyone's in put.
> 
> ...


I think if you want to learn to "train" a dog, a Chesapeake is the perfect dog. When you get a Chessie and work with that dog every step, every move you make will come back to reward or haunt you. You get to work through the "haunts" and learn what training is supposed to be about. You make a mistake, you might take a few years to work yourself and the dogs confidence out of that one day or week. When you can train a Chesapeake, I think you have become a "trainer". They are not often forgiving. When you have one that forgives you for the mistake you've made, you might have a dog. When you have a mistake, you still have a dog that looks you in the eyes with some sort of inner understanding of when and why they don't do what you want in some given situation. You can't hand the dog off to be "fixed". Handing the dog off might get you started but that dog will still look you in the eyes and have an expectation that you, the "trainer", have become "owned" and then it's time for the work to begin. Not often they'll be your superstar dog that powers through yard work and progresses on to transition with all your buddies dogs. They won't be easy. They won't "get it". 

When they get it, you don't have to go back to it again nor, do they want you to go back. I think many a Chessie owner has gotten a lab thinking it will be easier, give them a better shot at the blue. It's gone through every Chessie person's mind as they work with their friends' dogs and training groups. (once and a while a Chessie guy secretly gets a lab just thinking they'll see some special sign) Seems once you've made that eye contact and established that relationship,.......it is just hard to explain.


----------



## ron david (Mar 14, 2012)

I think that the chessie gives one the greater challenge for the more adventurous individual. after 38 years of having them you know that you are going to have some little challenge with them every day. if that is to much for the more passive individuals there are always the other breeds. you can always get a robot.
they are all good breeds and they do well what they are intended to do for the most part..some people always feel that they have the best no matter what it is. if everyone had the same thing it would sure be a dull place wouldn't it. This way it gives the lab folks something to look forward to, the next step up
cheers
ron
now you can add the butter to the popcorn


----------



## WingsAtDawn (Jun 15, 2009)

TimFenstermacher said:


> Most Chessie owners think the breed is number one in their book and just like the dogs, they really don't give damn what anyone else thinks


That pretty much sums up my thoughts


----------



## dinaperugini (Jun 4, 2012)

Tim Carrion said:


> They made candles and matches but that wasn't good enough for Edison.
> 
> We just want something more!
> 
> Tim


Well put, Tim!!


----------

